# Southwest Ohio Bass Club/Tourneys



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

*Edited and new Addendums on 2/27*

I've looked around and haven't found that many SW Ohio Bass Clubs (public) or many Tourneys available down here. Yes there are a few but not as many as other parts of the state. I'd be willing to start something up down here, more like a casual club or "paper" tourney trail. There's great fishing in the "4 in the corner" counties down here; Butler, Hamilton, Warren and Clermont. Add in Montgomery, Preble, Greene, Clinton, Highland and Brown and that's a lot of great areas to fish. Tourneys could be setup where you have to fish a particular park system, like Hamilton County, Dayton Metroparks, the Ohio State Parks, etc. Or it could be a specific body of water, or river system and tribs. To be fair there would be some tourneys that wouldn't allow any type of boats, yaks or canoes; just from shore or wading. Other tourneys could be watercraft only; and others could have 2 divisions of with watercraft and those without. More ideas to come, just thinking out loud and wondering if anyone would be interested in something like this.

To add, this would be a low cost fun thing to do. Nobody is going to make any money here, just a way to get out and fish and see how you stack up to other anglers and meet new people/make new friends and learn stuff.

Thanks, E...

Addendum #1: Primary target species 90% of the time would be Largemouth, Smallmouth and Spotted Bass. Some tourneys could be Largemouth only or Smallmouth only. Others could branch out and be Catfish, Carp, Sauger/Saugeye only tourneys to change things up and test everyone's range of fishing skills.

Addendum #2: Everyone would have to purchase a pre-approved bump or measuring board so we're all using the same measuring tool. Probably something from BPS, F&S or a website. Either that or we all raid a hardware store and get the same tape measure. Tourneys held at a specific body of water with a designated launch area, start and stop time, may use a live weigh in.

Addendum #3: This club or tourney trail is aimed at the bank or wading angler along with those with canoes and kayaks. On certain local, county or state park waters/lakes, the tourney would be a "fish from boat" only tourney, which would include canoes and kayaks. For those without their own PWC they could rent a rowboat or similar PWC to compete in the tourney. PWC rental fees would be separate from any tourney entry fees. As of now the use of trolling motors is not allowed. Also at this time Bass Boats will not be allowed. If this tourney trail grows and there is enough interest from those with Bass Boats, we will have tourneys on larger water using the Angler - Co-Angler format. TBD.

Addendum #4: More Addendums to come.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Even with all the snow and arctic temps Spring is just around the corner. Bumping this to see who in SW Ohio is interested.


----------



## Looniest1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I know of a handful of people that would be interested. Bass boat or from foot. There aren't many bank fishing bass tourneys out there. Sometimes it would be nice to be able to grab a rod, jump in the truck, and go fish a bass tourney. Whether it be official or a group of guys throwing money in a pile and trying to out-fish the others, both options are enough to feed that competitor in all of us. Any updates?


----------

